# snails in 3 gallon planted tank?



## vilontano (Dec 27, 2016)

I have been reading all kinds of conflicting info about having snails but the threads are usually about large community tanks and am interested in the experience of other small tank folks.

I've thought of nerites - but eggs everywhere sounds kinda high maintenance. :|
Currently considering Malaysian Trumpet snails - which would really help with the substrate as my mini vacuums function great as siphons but not so great as actual vacuums (I've tried three different ones - same outcome - keep clogging)
the concern of course is the "population explosions" of MTS which sound horrid! I've seen posts that stated this usually only happens in community tanks because of over-feeding...would be curious to know people's actual experiences
==============
I have a 3 gallon bow front with filter and heater, one male Betta and so far 2 bundles of anarcharis, 1 anubias and 2 bunches of java fern and 2 nano marimo balls

Thanks!


----------



## zombiejessigamer (Dec 23, 2016)

I have one snail for my 5.5gal and he seems fine. I wouldn't want to overcrowd a tank with snails because they can starve later on if you don't supply algae wafers. My taught me a little algae is good for a tank.


----------



## vilontano (Dec 27, 2016)

zombiejessigamer said:


> I have one snail for my 5.5gal and he seems fine..


Thanks for the reply - what kind of snail do you have?


----------



## zombiejessigamer (Dec 23, 2016)

vilontano said:


> Thanks for the reply - what kind of snail do you have?


I have a nerite snail, they are less likely to breed and take over a tank like pond snails. My sister is having issues with her tanks being infested. Plus they can be quite beautiful if you can find assorted ones.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

I have a black mystery snail and a nerite with CS and fish in my 5 gallon


----------



## terrapedes (Jul 5, 2013)

I have horned nerite snails in my betta tank (4.5g) I only had problems with eggs at first and then they stopped laying them, don't know why...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEd (May 13, 2009)

MTS is never a good idea unless you really like them. It's impossible to get rid of them if you change your mind. For a 3G tank, one horned merited snail is enough. Usually you won't really have the egg issue. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## vilontano (Dec 27, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies!



BettaBettas said:


> I have a black mystery snail and a nerite with CS and fish in my 5 gallon


thanks for the reply
any problems with eggs?

Bump:


terrapedes said:


> I have horned nerite snails in my betta tank (4.5g) I only had problems with eggs at first and then they stopped laying them, don't know why...


I was looking into the horned nerites - do those spikes on it's shell pose any threat to the betta?
I have seen posts that they have less eggs and they are "softer" - did you find that to be true?

Bump:


DrEd said:


> For a 3G tank, one horned merited snail is enough. Usually you won't really have the egg issue


Yep it seems the MTS are real problems 
Now the horned nerites - any problems with the fins of a male veiled Betta? those horns look kinda dangerous...

Is it true that the horned nerites lay less eggs and that they dissolve more easily?

thanks


----------



## metzger (Sep 26, 2016)

2 mystery snails in my 10g and they love to move around!


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

vilontano said:


> Thanks for all the replies!
> 
> 
> thanks for the reply
> ...


CRS lay eggs but none of the snails lay eggs


----------



## terrapedes (Jul 5, 2013)

vilontano said:


> Thanks for all the replies!
> 
> 
> thanks for the reply
> ...




I never had any problems with the fins on bettas and horned nerites, but I suppose it could happen, that they got torn, but I wouldn't worry about it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D.Farci (Mar 15, 2016)

For what it's worth, the nerite eggs won't survive as long as your tank isn't brackish...plus, in my opinion, the few white specs that do show up in the corners of wood and glass aren't a big deal. 

Of course, I'm saying that as I try to squash every little ramshorn that I find in my 8 gallon tank while others let them roam free! 

It's all personal preference. I love nerites and their cousins because they are often colorful, have great patterns, and won't breed. Tiger Track nerites are amazing. I've got a typical zebra, a tiger track, a green horned, and a red horned nerite in my Africa biotope tank.


----------

